# Choke (electric)



## Uncle Bob

Hello,
Context: A mercury vapour light bulb cannot just accept electricity from a plug in the wall but needs to be "warmed up", so one needs an _izé_ between the bulb and the plug to make the electicity arrive with less power to begin with and then increase. In English this is called a "choke".
The English word comes, I think, by analogy with the "choke" ("throttle") in old motor cars, which regulated the air/petrol ratio when starting the car (= _fojtószelep_?).
Does anybody know the Hungarian for the  electric_ izé, _is it_ fojtószelep_?


----------



## Olivier0

Fojtó seems to be OK since it is used in the Wikipedia article Higanylámpa (mercury-vapour lamp)
-- Olivier


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lovely, thanks.
(Now I can set about studying moths!)

Edit: _Fojtó_ was indeed what they called it in the shop.


----------



## Puppancs

'Ezek elterjedt elnevezése az _előtét_, _ballaszt_, illetve az induktív elven működő változatoknak a _fojtó_.'

So if it's operating on the principle of inductivity, it will be 'fojtó'.

As for the old cars' engine, that is _szívató. _


----------

